# Southwind Intellitec location?



## skipl@buz.net (Jul 7, 2004)

purchased this 2002 model 32VS coach used. It has the Norcold 4-door refrigerator which was not offered in the brochure as an option for this model, so this is a change-over unit. 

So, electrical things are not where they are described in the manual. The 120V and 12V breaker and fuse panel is not under the 'frige or the stove. It is in the B/R in the upper cabinets.

I'm having trouble with the A/C, so I am trying to locate the Intellitec test module. It is supposed to be in the breaker panel area, but it is not. I took out the breaker and fuse panels to make sure it wasn't behind them.

Anyone else familiar with this unit know where the module might be hiding


----------



## ralphie (Jul 7, 2004)

Southwind Intellitec location?

Ah, the infamous FW "guess where the Intellitec box is" question.  I'm just guessing here, and even though your electrical panels are not located near the fridge, that the Intellitec box is behind the false walls above or below your fridge.  The walls/cabinet may not have a door and will just be a flat panel above/below the fridge that will have to be removed.  

Again, I'm just guessing based on my FW Bounder experience of trying to locate the box where FW said it was; it wasn't.  I would wait to see if anyone else replies that really knows where it is, before you start pulling your cabinets, and hair, out.


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Jul 7, 2004)

Southwind Intellitec location?

I own a '02 Southwind 37U.  If you drop the door where the fuse box and circuit breaker panel is in the bedroom the Intellitec control is mounted on the floor of the cabinet under all of the wires that are mashed into the cabinet.  Looks like a fire hazard doesn't it.

I found out that the converter was causing the problem with my air conditioner.  The front one wouldn't come on at the compressor.  No compressor, no cold air.  I was also told it could be the flourescent lights that are causing it.  Seems like a weird way to set up an air conditioner control unit.  I have flourescent lights in my shop, lot's of them, but they never kicked my air conditioner out.

Do you have an extended warranty on the motorhome.  Better read all of the fine print.  Like the part about keeping perfect records of everything done to the coach.  

Personally, even though I retired from General Motors Corp., I kind of wish there was a little foreigh competition amoung Class A coach markets.  Maybe companies like Fleetwood wouldn't be so arrogant and would start really giving a crap about what they do when they build these things.  Mine has been a nitpicking nightmare with no help from the selling dealer, that I can't get in touch with by phone or e-mail, (Walt Michael's "so-called" RV Superstore in Belleville, MI.  I can't even get in touch with them to change my address information.  I wrote a letter to Fleetwood but got a "we noted your concerns and forwarded it to the proper people" reply.  

Good Luck.  A new converter will cost you about $500.00.  I hope it is the lights.


----------



## skipl@buz.net (Jul 7, 2004)

Southwind Intellitec location?

Thanks.

I took out the breaker and fuse panels yesterday and didn't see it.  I don't see how it could be at the bottom and I wouldn't notice it.  I'll check again tonight.

My problem is two fold:  1> that the compressor on the front A/C will not shut off sometimes.  You wake up at 2 AM and it is 60 degrees in the L/R.  However, 2> is that the compressor on the rear A/C seems not to come on at all.  Before I suspected that, I'd tried to run just the rear A/C when the temp outside was moderate, since I didn't see any reason to run both.  But then we would wake up hot at midnight. 

Your solution sounds equally weird.  How could a single 12V output make one A/C not run, but the other is OK.  Weird.


----------



## ralphie (Jul 8, 2004)

Southwind Intellitec location?

rl's mentioning of the fluorescent thing reminded me that I have seen that in previous posts, perhaps on a different forum.  Something about the ballast in the lights causing problems for the Intellitec boxes; go figure.  

I didn't mention it before, but the wiring behind the cabinet panel in my Bounder looked like an electrician's nightmare; sound familiar.  I even found a loose 120v box, with wiring going in and out, laying next to the Intellitec box.  I didn't mess with that one.


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Jul 8, 2004)

Southwind Intellitec location?

Okay, try this one.  Go to the Fleetwood.com website and go through the channels to get to Class A Motorhomes, Southwind, your model, and then asked the question you want answered.  They will respond to you via e-mail or phone.  But the first thing out of their mouth is going to be to inform you that your motorhome is no longer covered by a warranty.  As far as I am concerned my Southwind wasn't covered by a warranty when I drove it off the lot. But that is a bad dealer situation that Fleetwood was able to take advantage of.  The component manufactures, including Intellitec.com have been very supportive.  Even with warranty work.

In my unit the Intellitec contol is a small black box with wires plugged in the front side.  Between the wires is a red light and a switch that says front and rear Test.  If you put it on the front the front airconditioner comes on and runs, and vice versa for the rear.  The red light only comes on if there is a wiring fault in the system.  

My front compressor wouldn't come on, but my rear air worked perfectly.  I was told it could be the flourescent lights but it turned out to be a compressor.  One of the posters said I should contact Coleman to see if there was a simple mechanical thermostat that I could wire in place and get rid of the Intellitec Climate Control.  It is made by General Dynamics, which is a defense contractor, and the climate control is just a side line for them.  

But you can get the manuals on line at Intellitec.com.

Good luck.


----------



## skipl@buz.net (Jul 9, 2004)

Southwind Intellitec location?

A poster on rv.net gave me the solution, if you're interested.
http://www.rv.net/forum/index.cfm/fuseaction/thread/tid/14050995.cfm

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## cookboy (Jul 5, 2007)

RE: Southwind Intellitec location?

I have the same issues with a 04 pace arrow 35G.Seems to be my flouresent
lights, maybe the one next to my front a/c. Has any body solved this issue?I also found several loose wires in my breaker box. electrical sysytem is the 30
amp intellitec ems.


----------

